# Come home to two dead squabs, and possibly a different adult on the nest!



## Jackie0701 (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a regular nesting pair of pigeons on my balcony who come back yearly. This year I've had two eggs which have hatch and up till this morning everything was looking good. Have come home this evening to two dead squabs on the outside of the nest and what looks like a different pigeon on the nest, possibly laying eggs/on eggs? Is this normal?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you located? Are these regular feral pigeons? Could be another male took over the nest. That's terrible. Do you have many pigeons around where they were nesting?


----------



## Jackie0701 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi. Yeah just regular feral pidgeons.I'm on 18th floor of a tower block, with quite an enclosed,and sheltered balcony. There are a lot of pigeons about in the area. When I've checked this morning the pigeon is now off the nest and laying on the dead squabs. All very strange.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Jackie0701 said:


> Hi. Yeah just regular feral pidgeons.I'm on 18th floor of a tower block, with quite an enclosed,and sheltered balcony. There are a lot of pigeons about in the area. When I've checked this morning the pigeon is now off the nest and laying on the dead squabs. All very strange.


 Hi Jackie0701,

Sorry to read about your loss.

With feral pigeons, sometimes an aggressive male will kill/attack another nest. It happens unfortunately.

It might have to do with the survival instinct/competitiveness.

It might be best to discard the dead squabs, thus opening up the nest for other pigeons.

Good Luck.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How old were the squabs?


----------

